# Where does one sale a used bow in calgary?



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*bow*

here on at via money order


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

www.bowzone.ca
Alberta's answer to ArcheryTalk-totally Canadian eh


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've sold a few bows on here and done quite well for it. Particularly when the US$ is higher than the Canadian, it makes selling that much better


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

in Calgary ... Calgary archery center in the south and Jimbows in the north both have a consignment rack

whatcha got?


----------

